# 2007 Maxima Stereo



## Eduardo1968 (Mar 14, 2018)

Replaced my original bose 6 cd changer stereo because the cd player was giving me an error message. Bought a used one online exactly the same. The new replacement works, but the display dims occasionally. Please help do you think is the stereo or a wire that is not connected right? Thank you.


----------

